# Xbox Live



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Who's on there? My gamertag is Flex Chestnut


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

My tag is: WHM Loopy Lou


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice what do u okay usually?


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> Nice what do u okay usually?


The only things I play at the moment are c.o.d.4 and Gears of war 2.

c.o.d. modern warfare 2 is the next game i'm waiting for.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Tea I play cod4 and WaW. Def wAiting for modern warfare 2....have u seen the prestige edition with the night vision goggles so funny


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Uhh, I don't have a Xbox but I play sometimes at my friend's house.

His gamertag is "chaosrush".


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Gamertag - CraziNate

I play COD 4/WAW, Need for Speed Shift, Forza 2, and Grid


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> Tea I play cod4 and WaW. Def wAiting for modern warfare 2....have u seen the prestige edition with the night vision goggles so funny


TWO of my friends actually ordered this from gamestop....lol.
If I can get a picture or something when it comes out I will post it.

I don't have xbox live yet.... but I will put the gamertag on here when I got get the wireless adapter.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

i used to be all the time..then saturday we got the RING OF DEATH. i cried..literally. soooooo sad


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

The ring of death sucks.....BAD.....


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Boogie Boots - COD4 is my Live game till COD MW2 comes out. Right now I'm on Prototype and just destroyed GW2.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> i used to be all the time..then saturday we got the RING OF DEATH. i cried..literally. soooooo sad


I got this too with my first Xbox, so they had me send it in and they sent me a brand new one with my old hard drive on it. ( It's the Elite)

Is it under warranty? I luckily had my receipt saved still....


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> I got this too with my first Xbox, so they had me send it in and they sent me a brand new one with my old hard drive on it. ( It's the Elite)
> 
> Is it under warranty? I luckily had my receipt saved still....


We have had it for 2 years..and we only had the standard warranty..so the people i talked to on sunday said i have to pay $99 bux for it...ugh! Could buy a totally refurbished one for around that same price. We'll see. We have some gamer/computer/software nerd friends that are going to take a look at it. So HOPEFULLY they will be able to fix it. I hope..i am so lost without my -COD-WAW-NAZI ZOMBI'S!


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

mine is Mr fxtr0t (zero not an "o" i play cod4 and cod5 just preordered cod4 mw 2. im excited as hell! if any one wants to play just send me a friend invite.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> We have had it for 2 years..and we only had the standard warranty..so the people i talked to on sunday said i have to pay $99 bux for it...ugh! Could buy a totally refurbished one for around that same price. We'll see. We have some gamer/computer/software nerd friends that are going to take a look at it. So HOPEFULLY they will be able to fix it. I hope..i am so lost without my -COD-WAW-NAZI ZOMBI'S!


I hope they can fix it for you! :/ $99 bucks is ridiculous.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> We have had it for 2 years..and we only had the standard warranty..so the people i talked to on sunday said i have to pay $99 bux for it...ugh! Could buy a totally refurbished one for around that same price. We'll see. We have some gamer/computer/software nerd friends that are going to take a look at it. So HOPEFULLY they will be able to fix it. I hope..i am so lost without my -COD-WAW-NAZI ZOMBI'S!


just so you know.. they've extended the warranty on the RROD to 3 yrs.. you should be covered still..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone on here get affected by the banning of chipped/modified xbox's from xbox live?

_*1 Million Xbox Live Players Banned *

*Microsoft takes action against members accused of playing pirated copies of games. *
By Paul McDougall 
InformationWeek 
November 11, 2009 11:31 AM

Microsoft (NSDQ: MSFT) this week booted as many as 1 million players from its Xbox Live gaming service due to the company's belief that they modified their consoles to play games illegally downloaded from file sharing sites. 
"All consumers should know that piracy is illegal and that modifying their Xbox 360 console to play pirated discs violates the Xbox Live terms of use, will void their warranty, and result in a ban from Xbox Live," Microsoft said in a statement.

More Hardware InsightsWhitepapersRelease Notes for Cisco Network Boot Replication Utility for Linux Release 3.2.2Techniques to Build a Diskless Boot Linux Cluster of JS21 BladesWebcastsAsia-Pacific Managed Network ServicesTapping into the Information Pipeline in Real-Time: Creating new levels of visibility and control for the Oil and Gas IndustryReportsThe Price Of FlashHybrid CloudsVideos 
Hong Kong is home to Asia&apos;s first "digital playground."The move comes amid this week's release of "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2", the mostly highly anticipated Xbox 360 game of the year. 
So-called warez copies of the game reportedly showed up on pirate sites prior to its release-a development that may have prompted Microsoft to take action, possibly in concert with or at the behest of Infinity Ward, the games publisher.

"The health of the video game business depends on customers paying for the genuine products and services they receive from manufacturers, retailers, and the third parties that support them," Microsoft said.

Xbox 360 consoles are equipped with Digital Rights Management technologies designed to detect pirated software, but some players have successfully "modded", or modified, their machines to circumvent DRM protections.

It was not immediately clear how Microsoft detected the jury rigging.

Consoles banned from Xbox Live will still function if games are played offline, but players booted from the Xbox Live service will not be able to sign into their accounts or engage other players over the Internet.

A player banned from Xbox Live told the U.K.'s Radio 1 that he was "gutted" and "distraught" by the decision. The player admitted paying an electronics shop more than $100 to modify his Xbox so it could play pirated games.

The Xbox Live gaming service counts more than 20 million members, according to Microsoft. Earlier this year, the company extended the Xbox warranty to cover a problem known as "the red ring of death"_

1 Million Xbox Live Players Banned -- InformationWeek


----------

